# Repetidor para teléfono inalámbrico 5.8Ghz



## jgiglia (Ene 27, 2008)

Hola
tengo un teléfono inalambrico Panasonik KX-TG5673 de 5.8GHz con 3 handsets.
Pretendo contar con un repetidor de señal o antena exterior para poder usar uno de los handset en una dependencia ubicada en el fondo del jardín a unos 50 metros de la base (actualmente no tengo señal en el lugar. Si reubico la base para solucionar esta carencia, pierdo la señal en algún sector de la vivienda)
¿Alguien puede orientarme?
¡Alguien tiene algún circuito, probado, para este problema?
Agradeceré la ayuda que puedan proporcionarme
Saludos cordiales
J.G.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 27, 2008)

Altas frecuencias, altos problemas... He leido que con las altas frecuencias se requiere experiencia en RF y haciendo PCB! De todas formas habrá que esperar la opinion de otro forero!


----------



## schmar (Abr 15, 2009)

Hace días que estoy buscando una solucion a un problema similar al tuyo. Necesito llegar con la señal de un piso a otro. Necesitaria el manual de servicio del telefono para poder armar un extensor a partir de la antena original. Si alguien tiene algun dato o idea, se agradece. 
Saludos a toda la comunidad.


----------

